# Eifie vs. Music Dragon



## Keldeo (Mar 14, 2015)

[size=+2]*Eifie vs Music Dragon*[/size]

Arena:


> *Format:* 1vs1 single
> *Style:* super-cool
> *DQ:* 7 days
> *Damage Cap:* 49%
> ...


*Eifie's blob of blob*

 *Mimsy* the female Sentret <Keen Eye> @ Lucky Egg

*Music Dragon's blob of omelet*

 *Doctor Proctor* the male Exeggcute <Chlorophyll> @ Leaf Stone

Turn Order
-Eifie commands
-Music Dragon commands
-I ref


----------



## Eifie (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks, Keldeo! :D

Hey Mimsy, wouldn't it be fun to like, *Fire Punch* Doctor Proctor into that giant tart? You're kind of embarrassingly slow, so let's even things up by getting him all covered up in sugary goodness. That's just how you like your eggs, yeah?

What's that? You prefer your eggs scrambled, you say? Fine, let's just *Fling* an egg of your own into the mess! It's going to be so absurdly weak but it's funny, so it'll be worth it. Trust me. Would I lie to you?

Finally... why the hell do you learn *Whirlpool*? I don't care how unstrategic this is, let's get him caught up in a whirlpool of goo or something. Really whisk those eggs. I meant it to be in the spirit of the arena for you to be able to use/improvise any attack, so I think this'd be fun, but if it's just not feasible then *Knock Off* that Leaf Stone.

Screw complicated attempts to understand what goes on in the mind of one with a PhD, Mimsy. They're just too far above our level. So just *Fire Punch* the second action if you're unable to punch him properly the first. I really want him slowed down, you hear? If you're unable to hit with whatever attack, just *Focus Energy*.

I sure hope something horrible that I didn't feel like watching out for doesn't happen to you this round! If so, well, better luck next time, I guess! You'll be fine, I promise. Don't look at me like that!

*Fire Punch (into tart) / Focus Energy ~ Fling / Fire Punch (into tart) / Focus Energy ~ Whirlpool (of goo) / Knock Off / Focus Energy*


----------



## Eifie (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh, you asked a question when you accepted this. The battle actually takes place on the circle surrounding the bottom of the tart (like the stage in Mario Kart DS, if you've played it). In Mario Kart you can like, drive up the tart to jump into the air but here I think we'll just sort of be battling around and next to the tart and if someone ~falls in~ (oh no!) then their speed is lowered for a while, or something. I'm assuming you probably haven't played Mario Kart DS, so does this make sense?

(perhaps there are other creative uses for this giant pile of cream, by the way! who knows what will happen :o)


----------



## Music Dragon (Mar 14, 2015)

What do you mean, "we'll just sort of be battling around and next to the tart"? _No._ Doctor Proctor will be battling _on top_ of the tart like the regal eggs he is, and I myself will be battling _inside_ it. By which I mean I'll be eating it. Eating all of it. It's - it's for tactical reasons, you understand...!

Doctor, it's time to set our master plan into motion! To _defeat_ Sentret, you must _become_ Sentret! Use Ro - oh, wait, no, these are my other notes. Hang on, I got my papers mixed up... uh...

... okay, here we go. To defeat Sentret, you must become _a sentry_! You see that cherry right there, on top of the tart, right there in the middle? Yes, that cherry. I'm going to _eat it_. Uh, but before that happens, I want you to *Teleport* on top of it. That should give you an excellent vantage point from which to rain egg on your unsuspecting enemy.

We need to make sure you don't fall off, so *Ingrain* yourself into the cherry. It's nutritious, too! Cherry is a fruit, right? So it's healthy, the tart is healthy. You can't judge me for eating it if it's got a fruit on top.

Okay, once you're properly fastened to the cherry, use *Drool*... uh, no, wait, I mean... oh, this arena is just so _distracting_... right, you were supposed to rain egg on your enemy! Use *Egg Bomb*!

Bonus points if the Lucky Egg attaches to your body and becomes a seventh egg. Mm, the Seventh Egg, that sounds like a horror movie about eggs and the occult. I would eat that. _Watch_ that! I meant watch, not eat. Sorry, I'm a bit dental caries - I mean absent-minded! Absent-minded, is what I mean.

*Teleport (to cherry) ~ Ingrain ~ Egg Bomb*


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 15, 2015)

When the league Abra teleports the two trainers and referee into "Tart Top", they aren't expecting to be _dropped_ onto it from a very large number of feet off the ground. Thankfully, the weird cloud-turtle thing with the flags catches them and lets them down softly to the tart, but not without banging the trainers a few times with said implements. Eifie and Music Dragon take their places on opposite sides of the tart and release their Pokemon. Lucky Egg tied around her neck, Mimsy scampers immediately to the tart, tilting her head at it inquisitively, and Doctor Proctor attempts to appear vaguely science-y while examining the strange heart-shaped patterns on the border of the tart. Suddenly hungry, Music Dragon pokes the tart a few times, only to find that it's rock-solid and smells faintly of… motor oil? Huh. Seeing that the battlers have settled, the referee, who's currently being held hostage by the cloud-turtle, waves her flags to start the first round!

Eifie (O)

*Mimsy* (f) <Keen Eye> @ Lucky Egg
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Currently*: Sniffing the tart.
*Commands*: Fire Punch / Focus Energy ~ Fling / Fire Punch / Focus Energy ~ Whirlpool / Knock Off / Focus Energy
 Eifie: 100 health / 100 energy

Music Dragon (O)

*Doctor Proctor* (m) <Chlorophyll> @ Leaf Stone
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Currently*: Trying to look scientific.
*Commands*: Teleport ~ Ingrain ~ Egg Bomb
 Music Dragon: 100 health / 100 energy

Field Notes
-The tart is unharmed (so far).

*Round 1*​
As quick as a sentient squad of eggs can be, Doctor Proctor warps onto the cherry, steadying himself with one egg. Below him, Mimsy is eager to start the battle off on the right foot! Wobbling slightly on her tail, she wreaths one tiny clenched paw in the Ultimate Flame and prepares to give Doctor Proctor a blow for the ages, but the Exeggcute is nowhere to be found. Mimsy looks sharply to and fro, attempting to figure out where Doctor Proctor is, but her trainer's screeches of "HE'S ON THE CHERRY! YOU CAN DO IT!!!" alert her that she's got no hope of bringing vengeance down on Doctor Proctor yet. Instead, the Sentret closes her eyes and lowers herself to the ground, taking a moment to calm down. Her trainer is right! She can do it!!! 

But everyone on the field is oblivious to the real havoc that's taken place: Music Dragon had attempted to bite off part of the tart. His protests, alternately that it was for science and that it was part of his master plan, do nothing to soften the cloud-turtle's blows.

Unaware of his trainer's current misery, Doctor Proctor examines the cherry critically. While it doesn't look too appetizing, he has got to admit that it must be pretty nutrient-filled. The imprint in his Leaf Stone flashes as roots sprout spontaneously from the cracks in his eggs, embedding themselves into the cherry. But then a Lucky Egg, sparkling with Dark energy, comes randomly sailing up from below, followed by yells of "YEAH, MIMSY!" The strange stone manages to hit a tender young vine, and Doctor Proctor howls as the black aura eats away at an eggshell. 

Far below, Mimsy reckons his screams must be because of the awesome pain that her attack surely caused, but in reality they're a combination of "I don't want this weird egg what are you doing" and "[deleted] you, that hurt!". Even so, the Exeggcute's nourishing vines are still leeching energy from the fruit, just as his trainer, deprived of the tart, is executing his ultimate technique—Drool.

Mimsy doesn't seem to be coming up to get that egg anytime, so Doctor Proctor thinks he should only be polite and send it right back at her. Steepling his eggs nefariously and letting out a bone-chilling cackle, the Exeggcute imbues the Lucky Egg with crackling white energy and tosses it down, aiming at the tan ring on Mimsy's chest. A small explosion follows shortly after, raining the tart with bits of sharp shrapnel and singed fur.

Finally, the Sentret manages to pick herself up. After dusting herself off with her tail, she glowers up at the cherry where Doctor Proctor's vines are embedded. If he's really bent on being a sentry, she'll put him through the toughest of tests and see how he reacts then…! While Doctor Proctor's cherry isn't water, the cream is liquid enough that Mimsy can perform the ancient ritual that her mother's mother learned from her mother's mother's mother and so forth, creating a swirling vortex of sugary white goo. The horrified Doctor Proctor, unable to detach his vines from the cherry, is sucked into the center and covered in the non-nutritious goop. Smiling at her work, Mimsy looks back at her trainer for further encouragement, but Eifie is stroking an invisible goatee, wondering what else Mimsy could use the cream for…

Eifie (O)

*Mimsy* (f) <Keen Eye> @ Lucky Egg
*Health*: 90%
*Energy*: 90%
*Currently*: Satisfied. Getting pumped.
*Used*: Focus Energy ~ Fling ~ Whirlpool
 Eifie: 99 health / 97 energy / Used: CHEER MIMSY ON ~ CHEER MIMSY ON ~ theorize about further uses for tart

Music Dragon (O)

*Doctor Proctor* (m) <Chlorophyll> @ Leaf Stone
*Health*: 95%
*Energy*: 90%
*Currently*: ABORT MISSION. Ingrained in the cherry (+1% health/action). Trapped in a whirlpool of cream (-1 Speed and 1% damage/action for 4 more actions).
*Used*: Teleport ~ Ingrain ~ Egg Bomb
 Music Dragon: 94 health / 96 energy / Used: eat tart (failed) ~ Drool ~ Drool

Field Notes
-There's an exploded Lucky Egg near Mimsy. (If you want to pick it up I can un-explode it or something.)
-The cream topping has been stirred up.



Spoiler: calcs



Mimsy: 100 - 10 (Egg Bomb) = 90
100 - 4 (Focus Energy) - 2 (Fling) - 4 (Whirlpool) = 90
Eifie: 100 - 1 (Flag Attack) = 99
100 - 1 (CHEER MIMSY ON) - 1 (CHEER MIMSY ON) - 1 (theorize about future uses for tart) = 97
Doctor Proctor: 100 - 4 (Fling) + 1 (Ingrain) - 2 (Whirlpool) - 1 (Whirlpool) + 1 (Ingrain) = 95
100 - 2 (Teleport) - 3 (Ingrain) - 5 (Egg Bomb) = 90
MD: 100 - 1 (Flag Attack) - 5 (Super Flag Attack) = 94
100 - 2 (eat tart) - 1 (Drool) - 1 (Drool) = 96


Action Notes
-Mimsy used Focus Energy on the first action because she couldn't reach Doctor Proctor.
-Mimsy Flung her Lucky Egg away on the second action.
-Fling was a critical hit.
-So Whirlpool on the last action would be a bit of a long shot, _but_ it rolled literally the best thing possible for its accuracy check, so I had it surround the cherry instead of Doctor Proctor. Doctor Proctor is effectively trapped, but the speed drop is lower (higher?) than the normal penalty for being stuck in the cream, and Mimsy had to use extra energy since the cream wasn't as watery as water.
-Doctor Proctor still outspeeds Mimsy; 25 > 20.

MD commands next.


----------



## Music Dragon (Mar 19, 2015)

This calls for our master plan! Let me just put on my... sexiest dance moves...
_
Egg Bomb, Egg Bomb, you're my Egg Bomb!
You can give it to me when I need to come along!
Egg Bomb, Egg Bomb, you're my Egg Bomb!
And baby you can turn me on!

Now don't get me wrong, ain't gonna do you no harm!
This bomb's for lovin' and you can shoot it far!
I'm your main target, come and help me ignite, ow!
Actually don't help me ignite!
_
*Doctor Proctor: Egg Bomb ~ Egg Bomb ~ *You're my* Egg Bomb
Music Dragon: Swagger + Captivate + Dragon Dance*


----------



## Eifie (Mar 21, 2015)

At last, time for _my_ *Master Plan!!!*™

Mimsy, start with a *Hone Claws*. Then I want you to *Rollout*, go in circles around the tart to build up your momentum (and hopefully the speed might help you avoid some of that last egg bomb!), and finally *Rollout* your way up the tart to knock that cherry straight off it! I do like my eggs crushed into the ground with cherries on top...

Stop your Rollout after that, I guess. It'd be fun to keep going next round, but I have other egg-cooking plans for you!

Mimsy: *Hone Claws ~ Rollout (in circles, avoid Egg Bomb) ~ Rollout (dethrone cherry)*

Lastly, what is with all this attempted seduction of eif MD has going on >:( I will have none of it! On with the *Master Plan!!!*™

Eifie: *Magic Coat ~ Charm ~ Trump Card*


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 22, 2015)

Eifie (O)

*Mimsy* (f) <Keen Eye> @ Lucky Egg
*Health*: 90%
*Energy*: 90%
*Currently*: Satisfied. Getting pumped.
*Commands*: Hone Claws ~ Rollout x2
 Eifie: 99 health / 97 energy / Commands: Magic Coat ~ Charm ~ Trump Card

Music Dragon (O)

*Doctor Proctor* (m) <Chlorophyll> @ Leaf Stone
*Health*: 95%
*Energy*: 90%
*Currently*: ABORT MISSION. Ingrained in the cherry (+1% health/action). Trapped in a whirlpool of cream (-1 Speed and 1% damage/action for 4 more actions).
*Commands*: Egg Bomb x3
 Music Dragon: 94 health / 96 energy / Commands: Swagger + Captivate + Dragon Dance

Field Notes
-There's an exploded Lucky Egg near Mimsy.
-The cream topping has been stirred up.

*Round 2*​
Before either Pokemon can act, Music Dragon summons blue-red draconic energy and starts to dance to an unheard beat, which quickly becomes heard as music spontaneously begins to play, while also boasting about his amazing qualities, singing to the music, and winking suggestively; surely any females in the vicinity would be totally enraptured by the gloriousness. But Eifie has already prepared a reflective shield, which blocks Music Dragon's display totally from view. 

The song and dance, both literally and figuratively, are cut short when Doctor Proctor throws a sparkling ball of energy down from his cherry, completely missing his opponent and causing a few cracks to open in the road around the tart. However tough it might be, it's just not used to handling explosive balls of Normal energy. But wait, isn't there one of those special box-items that causes an explosion? Maybe the road is weak to Normal?? The ref makes a mental note to look into it later. The Exeggcute is oblivious to all of this, buffeted by the towering cream-pool surrounding him but sapping energy from the cherry beneath him. 

Meanwhile, having observed Music Dragon sharpening his teeth on the side of the tart, Mimsy whets her claws on it, swiping at the material until her nails glimmer. Perhaps she should market Tart Top as a nail polish; she could have her own brand and everything! The Sentret glances over at her trainer for approval, but Eifie is busy trying to win the tired Music Dragon over with all the charm she can muster.

By chance, the cream surrounding Doctor Proctor subsides just enough that he can more precisely build up and aim his next attack. Mimsy is curled up and rolling around the track gleefully to build up momentum, just like the kart riders she's seen on her trainer's DS. The ball of white energy still hits her squarely, though, as the music starts to play again, and Doctor Proctor does as much of a victory dance he can as the Whirlpool whips back up to speed. 

Below him, Mimsy continues to careen around the track, though the focus she gained earlier prevents her from crashing into a blob of cream like her opponent's third (you're my) Egg Bomb does, splattering goo all over the roadway. After a few words of encouragement to her still-rolling Pokemon, Eifie walks over to Music Dragon and prepares to fight back against her dire situation with ferocity and… well, she's not particularly tired, and he seems to be doing worse, so she just ends up tapping him lightly on the head.

The Sentret changes course just in time to avoid the cream-and-cherry splatter, turning up and onto the tart. Mimsy uncurls briefly, sparkling with energy, as her trainer shakes the Wii remote. She slows slightly as she crashes into the cream, but the momentum is enough to knock Doctor Proctor off the tart. As he sails down, still attached to the cherry, the Exeggcute hopes his eggs don't crack upon landing. (Though they don't, the Doctor still finds it's rather hard to right yourself when you're a mass of eggs tied to a cherry.)

Eifie (O)

*Mimsy* (f) <Keen Eye> @ Lucky Egg
*Health*: 80%
*Energy*: 83%
*Currently*: Wishing she could do that again. +1 Attack and Accuracy. -2 Speed for 3 more actions. Getting pumped.
*Used*: Hone Claws ~ Rollout ~ Rollout
 Eifie: 99 health / 91 energy / Used: Magic Coat ~ Charm ~ Trump Card

Music Dragon (O)

*Doctor Proctor* (m) <Chlorophyll> @ Leaf Stone
*Health*: 91%
*Energy*: 75%
*Currently*: Frustrated. Ingrained in the cherry (+1% health/action). -1 Speed for 1 more action.
*Used*: Egg Bomb (missed) ~ Egg Bomb ~ Egg Bomb (missed)
 Music Dragon: 90 health / 86 energy / -1 Attack, +1 Speed / Used: Swagger + Captivate + Dragon Dance (bounced and failed) ~ nothing ~ nothing

Field Notes
-There's an exploded Lucky Egg near Mimsy.
-The cream topping has been stirred up, but the cherry is on its side next to the tart.
-Parts of the road have been cracked or damaged by explosions.
-One of the blobs of cream has been splattered all over the road.



Spoiler: calcs



Mimsy: 90 - 10 (Egg Bomb) = 80
90 - 2 (Hone Claws) - 3 (Rollout) - 3 (Rollout) = 83
Eifie: 99 = 99
97 - 2 (Magic Coat) - 2 (Charm) - 2 (Trump Card) = 91
Doctor Proctor: 95 + 1 (Ingrain) - 1 (Whirlpool) + 1 (Ingrain) - 1 (Whirlpool) - 5 (Rollout) + 1 (Ingrain) = 91
90 - 5 (Egg Bomb) - 5 (Egg Bomb) - 5 (Egg Bomb) = 75
MD: 94 - 4 (Trump Card) = 90
96 - 10 (Swagger + Captivate + Dragon Dance) = 86


Action Notes
-Egg Bomb missed on actions 1 and 3. I enforced a lower accuracy but higher energy cost for Rollout on the second action since Mimsy was commanded to dodge while Rollouting (Rollingout?), but it still hit.
-Doctor Proctor was freed from the Whirlpool by Rollout on action 3 and is now next to the tart.
-I docked 2 points from Rollout's damage because of the creampool, and lowered both Pokemon's speed because of it.
-Swagger + Captivate + Dragon Dance took 10% energy and would have given the target -4 Special Attack if they were the opposite gender and raised the user's Attack and Speed by 1 each. The former part was bounced by Magic Coat and failed.
-Typo in Hone Claws' description: "The user sharpens *is* claws or blades"

Eifie commands next.


----------



## Eifie (Mar 22, 2015)

Too tired to think of decent commands...

Excellent, Mimsy! You know, MD seems pretty desperate for a meal, there... why don't we help him out a bit? Raw eggs aren't so tasty, though, so let's fry them up with a *Flamethrower* and get them nice and ready. If the Doctor so rudely teleports away again or in some other way makes himself hittable with *Hyper Voice* but not Flamethrower, scream away. And if you can't use your attack or hit him at all, make yourself a *medium Substitute*.

Then, you know, I don't think you've melted those eggs enough. Try melting the Doctor's _heart_ with *Charm*! Same idea about *Hyper Voice* if you can't Charm him or if he has a Substitute, and if you can't use your attack or  reach him at all go with *Hone Claws*.

Finally, let's freeze our dish into a stunning display with *Ice Beam*! ... What do you mean, that's not edible anymore? A desperate dragon will try _anything_! You haven't seen his brick-breaking shenanigans! Same thing as before with *Hyper Voice* and *Hone Claws*. Man, I wish you had something to increase your ridiculous Speed.

Mimsy: *Flamethrower / Hyper Voice / Substitute (15%) ~ Charm / Hyper Voice / Hone Claws ~ Ice Beam / Hyper Voice / Hone Claws*

Eifie: *Yawn ~ Yawn ~ Snore*


----------



## Music Dragon (Mar 23, 2015)

Mm... I _do_ like eggs... maybe they've got a point, Doctor... maybe you should come over here and let me chew on you for a bit...

Wait, what am I saying? No! They're trying to turn us against each other, using my one weakness - food! We can't let that happen! Quickly, we need to devise another master plan, uh... okay, let's see, what have we got here... there's a tart... use Tart Attack...? No, that's not it... but there's a giant cherry... uh... oh! I've _got_ it! We'll just do what they did and use *Rollout* - but do it _even better_! I mean, you've got a whole cherry attached to you; that's what I call a _real_ Rollout! You know what that means, Doctor? It means it's time for Katamari Damacy!! Na na na!

That cherry does look pretty heavy, but you've got the *Strength* to set it in motion. Don't worry, do your best! Chu chu!

*Doctor Proctor: Strength + Rollout ~ Rollout
Stomach: Growl ~ Growl ~ Hyperspace Hole*


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 23, 2015)

Eifie (O)

*Mimsy* (f) <Keen Eye> @ Lucky Egg
*Health*: 80%
*Energy*: 83%
*Currently*: Wishing she could do that again. +1 Attack and Accuracy. -2 Speed for 3 more actions. Getting pumped.
*Commands*: Flamethrower / Hyper Voice / Substitute (15) ~ Charm / Hyper Voice / Hone Claws ~ Ice Beam / Hyper Voice / Hone Claws
 Eifie: 99 health / 91 energy

Music Dragon (O)

*Doctor Proctor* (m) <Chlorophyll> @ Leaf Stone
*Health*: 91%
*Energy*: 75%
*Currently*: Frustrated. Ingrained in the cherry (+1% health/action). -1 Speed for 1 more action.
*Commands*:  Strength + Rollout ~ Rollout
 Music Dragon: 90 health / 86 energy / -1 Attack, +1 Speed

Field Notes
-There's an exploded Lucky Egg near Mimsy.
-The cream topping has been stirred up, but the cherry is on its side next to the tart.
-Parts of the road have been cracked or damaged by explosions.
-One of the blobs of cream has been splattered all over the road.

*Round 3*​
Eifie starts the round with a long, loud yawn. Suddenly sleepy, Music Dragon follows suit, and Eifie yawns again, making Music Dragon yawn again, making Eifie yawn again, making Music Dragon suddenly _roar_ like a _roaring dragon_! Intimidated by Music Dragon's really weird yawn, Eifie falls asleep. Music Dragon then also falls asleep. When the ref yells their names, they don't respond; it's probably a good thing that they both gave their commands before the round.

But Doctor Proctor is undeterred by his trainer's sudden predicament. Despite the vines linking him to it, the Exeggcute manages to push the cherry over in a swirl of Normal energy, and from there it's a matter of momentum. Mimsy yells in surprise as the cherry, Doctor Proctor attached, barrels into her stomach, rolls away, then tips back towards her in preparation for another attack. 

Mimsy retaliates with a burst of flame, coincidentally hitting the young vine that she hit earlier with her Lucky Egg. But once she lets up, the glaring Doctor Proctor comes at her again even faster, surrounded with brown-and-gray Rock energy and fueled by white-hot revenge. That had been his cherry throne, dammit!—and the sheer force of his six eggs knocks Mimsy flat on her back, striking an especially tender spot. The Sentret shrieks and tries to bat Doctor Proctor off; he's too tired to resist and simply rolls to a halt afterwards, tuckered out. 

Nursing her wound, Mimsy wonders why her Flames of Passion and Revenge just weren't enough to stop Doctor Proctor's rampage… Perhaps brute force isn't the way to accomplish this. Attempting a smile, Mimsy waddles over to her tipped-over opponent and tries to look as heart-meltingly cute as she possibly can. What a sweet little Sentret! Despite her earlier grievances, Doctor Proctor can't help but feel like he should pull his punches a bit; he and the cloud-turtle overhead coo in tandem, and Mimsy has to turn away so they don't see her smirk.

Unnoticed by the engaged battlers, Eifie shifts in her sleep before bellowing out a loud snore that turns every head in the vicinity (all six, in Doctor Proctor's case) and manages to startle Music Dragon awake. Glaring at Eifie, he summons mystical power and tears a hole in hyperspace before gesturing very menacingly to it, which somehow hurts Eifie. Doctor Proctor simply wails "BUT THAT'S NOT POSSIBLE" as Music Dragon teleports back to his original position and a beam of frost slams into the _exact place Mimsy hit with her Flamethrower_?! "What the what," protests one egg desperately as the others screech in pain. Mimsy just smiles and summons more ice; would he like another serving, maybe?

Eifie (O)

*Mimsy* (f) <Keen Eye> @ Lucky Egg
*Health*: 56%
*Energy*: 71%
*Currently*: Surrounded by the Ice of Passion and Revenge. +1 Attack and Accuracy. Getting pumped.
*Used*: Flamethrower ~ Charm ~ Ice Beam
 Eifie: 93 health / 83 energy / -1 Attack / Used: Yawn ~ (asleep) ~ Snore

Music Dragon (O)

*Doctor Proctor* (m) <Chlorophyll> @ Leaf Stone
*Health*: 60%
*Energy*: 63%
*Currently*: Praying for hax. Ingrained in the cherry (+1% health/action). -2 Attack.
*Used*: Strength + Rollout ~ Rollout ~ nothing
 Music Dragon: 85 health / 80 energy / -1 Attack, +1 Speed / Used: Growl ~ (asleep) ~ Hyperspace Hole

Field Notes
-There's an exploded Lucky Egg near Mimsy.
-The cream topping has been stirred up, but the cherry is on its side next to the tart.
-Parts of the road have been cracked or damaged by explosions.
-One of the blobs of cream has been splattered all over the road.



Spoiler: calcs



Mimsy: 80 - 7 (Strength + Rollout) - 17 (Rollout) = 56
83 - 5 (Ice Beam) - 2 (Charm) - 5 (Flamethrower) = 71
Eifie: 99 - 6 (Hyperspace Hole) = 93
91 - 4 (Yawn) - 4 (Snore) = 83
Doctor Proctor: 91 - 17 (Ice Beam) + 1 (Ingrain) + 1 (Ingrain) - 17 (Flamethrower) + 1 (Ingrain) = 60
75 - 5 (Strength + Rollout) - 7 (Rollout) = 63
MD: 90 - 5 (Snore) = 85
86 - 1 (Growl) - 5 (Hyperspace Hole) = 80


Action Notes
-Flamethrower, Ice Beam, and Rollout were critical hits. Which one of you has been praying to the RNG gods?
-Strength + Rollout increased Rollout's initial base power by some, and made it easier to roll with the cherry (which increased Rollout's final damage by 2 and final energy by 2.)
-Both trainers were asleep for the second action, and then Eifie's Snore woke both of them up.
-Doctor Proctor would've gotten -1 Speed if he had rolled into the cream, but he passed both checks.

MD commands next.


----------



## Music Dragon (Mar 24, 2015)

I actually _have_ tried leaving an offering to the random number gods, but it turns out they don't take Monopoly notes either. But you do, don't you, Keldeo? Yeeessss... look at this perfectly legal tender... I bet it's your favorite currency. And all this shiny money could be yours! But only if this battle goes well, _if you know what I'm saying_... I'm saying that I will slightly illegally give you some money in exchange for an unfair advantage, capisce?

Now, Doctor! I'm honestly somewhat disappointed that you're letting that Charm get to you - I myself would _never_ suffer an Attack drop from something so ridiculous - but perhaps we can use it to our advantage. Let's open with *Leaf Storm*; it'll leave you weakened, but then you can follow up with *Power Swap* to turn that into an advantage!

Finally, finish with *Bullet Seed*, which is definitely going to hit five times once I... persuade... the referee to lend us a hand.

Actually, let's play it safe and just bribe everyone.

*Doctor Proctor: Leaf Storm ~ Power Swap ~ Bullet Seed
Music Dragon: Pay Day @ Keldeo ~ Pay Day @ Eifie ~ Pay Day @ Floaty Cloud-Turtle Guy*


----------



## Eifie (Mar 24, 2015)

Just checking before I post commands - the Doctor isn't locked into Rollout since the duration wasn't specified, is he?


----------



## Music Dragon (Mar 24, 2015)

Eifie said:


> Just checking before I post commands - the Doctor isn't locked into Rollout since the duration wasn't specified, is he?


I haven't actually thought about this before, but the Database doesn't say anything about locking in. It just says that Rollout _can_ be used consecutively to increase power.


----------



## Eifie (Mar 24, 2015)

Music Dragon said:


> I haven't actually thought about this before, but the Database doesn't say anything about locking in. It just says that Rollout _can_ be used consecutively to increase power.


There's a previous ruling here, and I'd prefer if you weren't locked in, but I just want to be sure before I command assuming you aren't so Mimsy doesn't have the Doctor rolling all around on her instead! :C


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 24, 2015)

I assumed Doctor would have stopped rolling since he was forced to not do anything on the third action, meaning mechanics-wise that it's not "consecutive" and flavor-wise that he's lost all his momentum and wouldn't keep going if he wasn't commanded to.


----------



## Eifie (Mar 24, 2015)

All right, thanks! Now, time to execute my new *Master Plan!!!™ Ambidex Edition!!!* (I never got around to finding a nice Zero Jr. avatar :C)

It goes as follows.

*Quick Attack* your way to safety. Behind the cherry or behind one of the mini-creampuffs with the strawberries on it surrounding the tart, whatever works. Get something between you and the Doctor. Apparently those are rock-solid and in any case kart drivers bounce off them without losing speed so the cherry (which is preferable) or one of the strawberries should be enough to shield you from a Leaf Storm and a Bullet Seed since the Doctor is _ingrained to his giant cherry_ and thus _cannot move_! He is naught but a sitting eggs ripe for the cooking! Muahahaha!

Then, uh, you gotta *Protect* yourself from that Power Swap. Sorry man. Not much I can do there. Learn some more interesting support moves, will ya?

Finally, once the Bullet Seed has stopped, *U-Turn* your way out from your hiding place and laugh at that sweet, sweet 4x weakness. Horrible somehow pun intended.

*Quick Attack (hide behind cherry/strawberry) ~ Protect ~ U-Turn*

edit: Oh no! I forgot my own commands!

Eifie: *Amnesia ~ Flail ~ Dragon Ascent*


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 24, 2015)

Eifie (O)

*Mimsy* (f) <Keen Eye> @ Lucky Egg
*Health*: 56%
*Energy*: 71%
*Currently*: Surrounded by the Ice of Passion and Revenge. +1 Attack, +1 Accuracy. Getting pumped.
*Commands*: Quick Attack (behind cherry) ~ Protect ~ U-turn
 Eifie: 93 health / 83 energy / -1 Attack

Music Dragon (O)

*Doctor Proctor* (m) <Chlorophyll> @ Leaf Stone
*Health*: 60%
*Energy*: 63%
*Currently*: Praying for hax. Ingrained in the cherry (+1% health/action). -2 Attack.
*Commands*: Leaf Storm ~ Power Swap ~ Bullet Seed
 Music Dragon: 85 health / 80 energy / -1 Attack, +1 Speed

Field Notes
-There's an exploded Lucky Egg near Mimsy.
-The cream topping has been stirred up, but the cherry is on its side next to the tart.
-Parts of the road have been cracked or damaged by explosions.
-One of the blobs of cream has been splattered all over the road.

*Round 4*​
When the referee blows her whistle to signal the start of the round, Doctor Proctor starts to gather energy, shuddering and glowing green. Not wanting to take whatever's coming, Mimsy sprints behind a strawberry, and then, with an ominous crack of lightning from the thunderclouds overhead, Music Dragon yells, "ACCIO MONOPOLY MONEY!"

Following which the ref is bombarded with colorful banknotes valid in a country called "Monopolyland". What a great get-rich-quick scheme! The ref sends out a Crobat and gives her directions to take a few bills to the bank. Meanwhile, using her immense Psychic power, Eifie has forced herself to forget… well, something. She doesn't really remember, but she feels like she's sort of stronger? Maybe?

At any rate, the thunderclouds crackle again, and Doctor Proctor's vines suddenly sprout and bloom, petals and leaves uncurling quicker than naturally possible and sharpening into sliver-thin thorns. The imprint in his Leaf Stone glows green as a howling wind picks up the spines and sweeps through the arena, straight towards… Wait, where did Mimsy go? Well, if Doctor Proctor doesn't release his attack soon, he'll have wasted one perfectly good sinister thundercrack. With a sudden yell, the Exeggcute increases the whirlwind's speed, and the plant bits shred themselves into tiny barbs that carve into Mimsy's hiding spot. Seeds, cream, and strawberry juice fly everywhere. 

Then the wind dies down as suddenly as it came, and when she's sure Doctor Proctor has exhausted his energy buildup, Mimsy has the nerve to peek out of her hiding spot and laugh. Quickly realizing what the Exeggcute is preparing to do to her, she summons a clear shield of energy, and Doctor Proctor's attempts to infiltrate her mind bounce harmlessly off, leaving him frustrated and just as tired as before.

As soon as Mimsy lets down her dome, the strawberry is peppered with bursts of tiny seeds going thunk, thunk, thunk-thunk, thunk-thunk-thunk—wait. Is Doctor Proctor using _Fibonacci Bullet Seed_?! The Sentret peeps out from behind her strawberry, only to shriek in pain and quickly withdraw as a strawberry-splattered round of seeds hits her ear. Chagrined that he only got one good hit in, Doctor Proctor strains against the cherry, attempting to aim a better shot, but to no avail. 

Meanwhile, his trainer isn't having the same problem with throwing another stack of Monopoly money at Eifie, who retaliates with a sound slap, and then the cloud-turtle, who smugly piles all the money it can catch onto its cloud.

Once Mimsy is certain Doctor Proctor is all out of seeds to toss at her, she leaps out, surrounded by an acid-green aura of Bug energy, and scampers towards her opponent. Right when Doctor Proctor thinks she's going to outright tackle him, Mimsy whirls to face the opposite direction, dealing a swiping blow with her tail, and runs back to the strawberry. 

Angered by the Sentret's continued evasive maneuvers, Doctor Proctor pulls again on the cherry and finally manages to tip it over… resulting in nothing but two mouthfuls of dirt. Mimsy gives him a smug glance from the strawberry as he pushes himself back upright and stews silently, but then Eifie turns into a _freaking dragon_ and takes a few vicious swipes at her pile of Monopoly money while yelling "ACCIO SPIRIT OF MEGA RAYQUAZA," or something. As the referee brings her flags down to end the round, her Crobat returns with a piece of paper saying "Please tell Music Dragon to cease and desist." Well, it was worth a try.

Eifie (O)

*Mimsy* (f) <Keen Eye> @ Lucky Egg
*Health*: 53%
*Energy*: 60%
*Currently*: Giggling. +1 Attack, +1 Accuracy. Getting pumped.
*Used*: Quick Attack ~ Protect ~ U-turn
 Eifie: 89 health / 81 energy / -1 Attack, -1 Defense, +1 Special Defense; Facade forgotten / Used: Amnesia ~ Flail ~ Dragon Ascent

Music Dragon (O)

*Doctor Proctor* (m) <Chlorophyll> @ Leaf Stone
*Health*: 44%
*Energy*: 53%
*Currently*: Pulling desperately against his vines. Ingrained in the cherry (+1% health/action). -2 Attack, -2 Special Attack.
*Used*: Leaf Storm (missed) ~ Power Swap (blocked) ~ Bullet Seed (missed)
 Music Dragon: 75 health / 74 energy / -1 Attack, +1 Speed / Used: Pay Day @ Keldeo ~ Pay Day @ Eifie ~ Pay Day @ Cloud-Turtle

Field Notes
-There's an exploded Lucky Egg near Mimsy.
-The cream topping has been stirred up, but the cherry is on its side next to the tart.
-Parts of the road have been cracked or damaged by explosions.
-One of the blobs of cream has been splattered all over the road.
-There are a lot of leaves, strawberry juice, and seeds around the tart.



Spoiler: calcs



Mimsy: 56 - 3 (Bullet Seed) = 53
71 - 2 (Quick Attack) - 5 (Protect) - 4 (U-Turn) = 60
Eifie: 93 - 4 (Pay Day) = 89
91 - 1 (Amnesia) - 1 (Flail) - 8 (Dragon Ascent) = 81
Doctor Proctor: 60 + 1 (Ingrain) + 1 (Ingrain) - 19 (U-Turn) + 1 (Ingrain) = 44
63 - 6 (Leaf Storm) - 2 (Power Swap) - 2 (Bullet Seed) = 53
MD: 85 - 1 (Flail) - 11 (Dragon Ascent) = 75 (capped)
80 - 2 (Pay Day) - 2 (Pay Day) - 2 (Pay Day) = 74


Action Notes
-there are /zero/ good rabbit puns tbh
-Mimsy was grazed by a single hit of Bullet Seed since her and Doctor Proctor's speeds are so similar, which was a critical hit. (Bullet Seed's energy was calculated for three hits.)
-U-turn was a critical hit.
-Power Swap was blocked by Protect.
-Everyone gets $1 extra at the end of the battle as a result of MD's Pay Days, if the bank is willing to fund it..?
-Damage cap for trainers is 10%, I don't want any of you fainting :(

Eifie commands next.


----------



## Eifie (Mar 24, 2015)

YOU GO GIRL!!! \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/

Okay, I am so tired of this Ingrain thing. Lettuce blast at those roots with a *Flamethrower* and see if you can burn them up (and him, too!). If he makes himself unhittable in some way, *Mimic* the Power Swap from earlier, since Mimic doesn't actually use the attack on the action it's mimicking. Next, if he's still Ingrained, *Slash* those roots to shreds. If *Flamethrower* didn't hoppen before, use it now. If you carrot hit him (kill subs) or he's no longer Ingrained, *Mimic* Power Swap. Finally, *Knock Off* that annoying Leaf Stone! If he's still Ingrained and you can reach with *Slash*, slash the roots up instead, and if you carrot reach him at all and haven't used *Mimic* on Power Swap yet, do so.

HAVE A NICE _TRAP_!!!

Mimsy: *Flamethrower / Mimic (Power Swap) ~ Slash / Flamethrower / Mimic (Power Swap) ~ Knock Off / Slash / Mimic (Power Swap)*

Eifie: *rabbit puns ~ rabbit puns ~ tickle*


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 29, 2015)

DQ warning for Music Dragon. You have 48 hours to post commands.


----------



## Music Dragon (Mar 31, 2015)

Hoo boy! I've been so busy, I completely forgot about this! Okay, okay, let me think of something real quick.

Well, Doctor, since you failed to pull off that Power Swap last time, you're gonna have to try again. But this time, let's make it an even sweeter deal, because I like sweet things. Use your *Swag* to make Mimsy all angry and strong, then follow up with *Power Swap* to steal her strength! Finally, top it off with a sexy *Seed Bomb* to take advantage of your newfound muscles. Surely they will make the future bright!

*Doctor Proctor: Swagger ~ Power Swap ~* You're my *Seed Bomb
Music Dragon: Wake-Up Slap (if Eifie says "Eh, what's up Doc?") / Enjoy puns (otherwise) ~ Wake-Up Slap (if Eifie mentions a "bad hare day") / Enjoy puns (otherwise) ~ Shift Gear*


----------



## Eifie (Mar 31, 2015)

god dammit Mimsy if you screw this up I will end you be upset in an appropriate way


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 31, 2015)

Eifie (O)

*Mimsy* (f) <Keen Eye> @ Lucky Egg
*Health*: 53%
*Energy*: 60%
*Currently*: Giggling. +1 Attack, +1 Accuracy. Getting pumped.
*Commands*: Flamethrower / Mimic ~ Slash / Flamethrower / Mimic ~ Knock Off / Slash / Mimic
 Eifie: 89 health / 81 energy / -1 Attack, -1 Defense, +1 Special Defense; Facade forgotten

Music Dragon (O)

*Doctor Proctor* (m) <Chlorophyll> @ Leaf Stone
*Health*: 44%
*Energy*: 53%
*Currently*: Pulling desperately against his vines. Ingrained in the cherry (+1% health/action). -2 Attack, -2 Special Attack.
*Commands*: Swagger ~ Power Swap ~ Seed Bomb
 Music Dragon: 75 health / 74 energy / -1 Attack, +1 Speed

Field Notes
-There's an exploded Lucky Egg near Mimsy.
-The cream topping has been stirred up, but the cherry is on its side next to the tart.
-Parts of the road have been cracked or damaged by explosions.
-One of the blobs of cream has been splattered all over the road.
-There are a lot of leaves, strawberry juice, and seeds around the tart.

*Round 5*​
Before either battler _hops_ into action, Eifie begins the round with a _hare_-raising display of her m_hare_velous rabbit puns, sending every_bun_ on the field into fits of giggles. After he's recovered somewhat, Doctor Proctor decides the puns will be perfect _fodder_ for his next attack. "Hey, rabbit-blob wannabe!" he yells over at Mimsy, who's left her _hide_ing place for the more open road area. "My trainer's rabbit puns are way better than yours!" Doctor Proctor looks over at his trainer for v_hare_ification, but unfortunately, Music Dragon _carrot_ pull a rabbit pun out of his figurative hat on such short notice, and manages only a "What's up, Doc?" joke. 

But Mimsy, already infuriated, finds this totally be_leaf_able, and summons up the Flames of Passion and Revenge for some good old-fashioned _beet_down. The scorching blasts of heat utterly anni_hare_late Doctor Proctor's precious vines, _cabbage_ing nothing but blackened twists in their wake, but the Exeggcute is more glad that he's finally free than mournful at the loss of his nutrient source. 

There's no time like the present to appreciate his newfound freedom, though! In preparation for his next maneuver, Doctor Proctor links minds with his opponent before giving the telepathic connection a little push. Mimsy's high spirits and Doctor Proctor's exhaustion are given physical form for just an instant, razor-thin pink lines shoot between the Pokemon, trading their mental states. As the unfamiliar emotions set in, Doctor Proctor sees the cracked points of his eggshells sharpening themselves into precise blades, and smirks nefariously. 

On the other side of the tart, however, Mimsy feels suddenly tired. Her muscles droop as if she's just carried out an immensely powerful attack, and she feels like she's shriveling up. The Sentret's fatigue is quickly replaced by rage; it must have been that darn egg squad that did it to her! Completely disregarding her trainer's instructions to study and memorize Doctor Proctor's techniques, Mimsy charges straight at what she thinks in her blind rage is her opponent, but succeeds only in getting a faceful of pavement. Her opponent chuckles at her misfortunes, but Mimsy simply stays on the ground and lets the stars swim slowly around her field of view, not trusting her newly-weakened muscles to push herself back up.

Frustrated by her Pokemon's condition in a very appropriate way, Eifie lets loose another barrage of puns: Music Dragon shouldn't _bould_ly take her for _granite_, since _sha'le_ tickle him if he—Wait, that's the wrong sort of pun! The sudden shift further confuses the already-disoriented Mimsy, who bangs her head on the side of the tart, leaving her woozy and even more bewildered than before. Doctor Proctor throwing a strangely green-looking grenade at her doesn't help, either, and Eifie finally gives in and storms over to Music Dragon before tickling him furiously. The rabbit puns stop for a precious few seconds…

But then music starts to play, sounding vaguely familiar to everyone on the field. The ref is too shocked to end the round—the cloud-turtle starts to move to the beat, but by then it's too late: Music Dragon, acclaimed smooth groover, has already started dancing. Is he doing a jazz interpretation of the robot? No, maybe he's doing the world-renowned original dance, the "paralyzed Klinklang shuffle"…?! The song winds to a halt before anyone can figure it out, and the ref finally recovers and brings her flags down. Doctor Proctor stares his opponent down for the obligatory fifth-round status recap; Mimsy seems to have fewer wounds, but she's definitely in a more discombobulated state than he is.

Eifie (O)

*Mimsy* (f) <Keen Eye> @ Lucky Egg
*Health*: 35%
*Energy*: 51%
*Currently*: Not sure what's going on, and not enjoying it. -2 Attack, -2 Special Attack. Getting pumped. Confused (moderate: 30% chance of hitting self).
*Used*: Flamethrower ~ (confused) ~ (confused)
 Eifie: 89 health / 75 energy / -1 Attack, -1 Defense, +1 Special Defense; Facade forgotten / Used: rabbit puns ~ rock rabbit puns ~ Tickle

Music Dragon (O)

*Doctor Proctor* (m) <Chlorophyll> @ Leaf Stone
*Health*: 27%
*Energy*: 45%
*Currently*: Grinning evilly. +3 Attack, +1 Accuracy.
*Used*: Swagger ~ Power Swap ~ You're my Seed Bomb
 Music Dragon: 75 health / 69 energy / -1 Attack, -1 Defense, +3 Speed / Used: enjoy puns ~ enjoy puns ~ Shift Gear

Field Notes
-There's an exploded Lucky Egg near Mimsy.
-The cream topping has been stirred up, but the cherry is on its side next to the tart.
-Parts of the road have been cracked or damaged by explosions.
-One of the blobs of cream has been splattered all over the road.
-There are a lot of leaves, strawberry juice, and seeds around the tart.



Spoiler: calcs



Mimsy: 53 - 2 (help) - 2 (bash head against tart in bewilderment) - 14 (Seed Bomb) = 35
60 - 5 (Flamethrower) - 2 (disoriented screaming) - 2 (???) = 51
Eifie: 89 = 89
81 - 2 (rabbit puns) - 2 (rabbit puns) - 2 (tickle) = 75
Doctor Proctor: 44 - 17 (Flamethrower) = 27
53 - 4 (Swagger) - 2 (Power Swap) - 2 (Seed Bomb) = 45
MD: 75 = 75
74 - 1 (enjoy puns) - 1 (enjoy puns) - 3 (paralyzed Klinklang shuffle) = 69


Action Notes
-Breaking news: "rabbity" a word; "appropriate way" a synonym for rabbit puns…?!
-(I'm so sorry)
-Flamethrower was a critical hit and completely burned up Doctor Proctor's Ingrain vines.
-Mimsy confusionfailed on actions two and three.

MD commands next.


----------



## Eifie (Mar 31, 2015)

GOD DAMMIT MIMSY i guess you did okay though


----------



## Music Dragon (Mar 31, 2015)

Welp! This could very well be it, Doctor - the end for us, and this battle! Another critical Flamethrower like that and you're pretty much done for. It's fried eggs for you! Fried eggs!

Let's pour all of your remaining energy into offense this round; maybe you'll get lucky and score a KO before you get scrambled. Attack with *Leaf Storm*, and you better not miss this time - you've got honed eggshells and everything! You can't miss with honed eggshells!

Now, we're not gonna fall for the same trick as last time, oh no! So if you see Mimsy trying to dodge your attack or hide somewhere, send an *Infestation* swarm after her. That should make it impossible to escape! Not even fire can repel a bug swarm; only Max Repel™ can. Max Repel™ - bug-types check in, but they don't check out!

After you've used Leaf Storm once, you'll be too tired to keep it up, so switch over to *Seed Bomb* instead and just keep using that. Boring but practical.

Now there is only one thing left to do. We must put our faith in the Easter Bunny, patron deity of all eggs. O Easter Bunny, hearest thou my prayer! Dost thou accepte ye olde Monopoly notes as currency?

*Doctor Proctor: Leaf Storm / Infestation ~ Leaf Storm / Seed Bomb / Infestation ~ Leaf Storm / Seed Bomb / Infestation
Music Dragon: Pray to Easter Bunny ~ Pay Day @ Easter Bunny ~ Explosion (if Doctor Proctor gets knocked out) / Gear Grind (otherwise)*


----------



## Eifie (Apr 2, 2015)

Mims, you have left us in a precarious situation >:( Not to worry, for I have a plan!

*A plan that relies on you not hitting yourself in confusion!*

*Got it?!*

Good. Okay, first of all, that Leaf Storm hitting you should bring your mind back into orbit, I hope, so please, _please_ try to re-*focus* your *energy* to stave off that confusion. You'll have a 75% chance! You can do it! If Leaf Storm misses, it'll probably be easier for you to *Chill* to try to cure your confusion instead.

Then, if Leaf Storm hit and got a crit (hint: that means it _really, really_ hurt! pay attention, k?) we'll have to go for broke with *Sucker Punch + Last Resort* and hope for a crit of our own, because you won't be able to take another Seed Bomb. :( Otherwise, just plain *Last Resort*.

Finally, if Last Resort got a crit, go straight for *Sucker Punch*. If it didn't or you can't tell, *Protect*.

Mimsy: *Focus Energy (clear head) / Chill (clear head) ~ Sucker Punch + Last Resort / Last Resort ~ Sucker Punch / Protect*
Eifie: *bite fingernails ~ destroy fingernails ~ Rage / Celebrate*


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 2, 2015)

Eifie (O)

*Mimsy* (f) <Keen Eye> @ Lucky Egg
*Health*: 35%
*Energy*: 51%
*Currently*: Not sure what's going on, and not enjoying it. -2 Attack, -2 Special Attack. Getting pumped. Confused (moderate: 30% chance of hitting self).
*Commands*: Focus Energy (clear head) / Chill (clear head) ~ Sucker Punch + Last Resort / Last Resort ~ Sucker Punch / Protect
 Eifie: 89 health / 75 energy / -1 Attack, -1 Defense, +1 Special Defense; Facade forgotten

Music Dragon (O)

*Doctor Proctor* (m) <Chlorophyll> @ Leaf Stone
*Health*: 27%
*Energy*: 45%
*Currently*: Grinning evilly. +3 Attack, +1 Accuracy.
*Used*: Leaf Storm ~ Seed Bomb
 Music Dragon: 75 health / 69 energy / -1 Attack, -1 Defense, +3 Speed

Field Notes
-There's an exploded Lucky Egg near Mimsy.
-The cream topping has been stirred up, but the cherry is on its side next to the tart.
-Parts of the road have been cracked or damaged by explosions.
-One of the blobs of cream has been splattered all over the road.
-There are a lot of leaves, strawberry juice, and seeds around the tart.

*Round 6*​
Mimsy's still a bit out of it when the referee lowers her flags, but she definitely hears her trainer's bold, over-9000-sized "*Got it?!*" and responds in kind, before sitting down by the tart to concentrate and calm down. This is it. This is her _moment_. She can't—no, she won't—let her trainer down now…!!  And then Doctor Proctor hits her with a whirlwind of pummeling leaves, made even sharper by his manic laughter and held Leaf Stone, and the irrational rage from earlier returns… An ominous thunderclap shakes the skies as the two Pokemon, both tired beyond belief, face off next to the giant tart. 

Eifie pauses in the ultimate destruction of her fingernails to watch with everyone else on the field as Music Dragon performs an ornate ritual that has been passed down through the Dragon family for generations! With the exclamation marks!!! Everyone flinches as another ominous thunderclap booms out from the void and a giant ethereal rabbit descends from the skies. "WHAT IS IT THAT YOU WISH, MORTAL?" booms the great visage of the one and only Easter Bunny. Transfixed, Music Dragon summons another flood of monopoly money and arranges it in a pile at the Bunny's feet.

The Easter Bunny pauses for a few moments, and then…

"haha joke's on you happy april fool's day"

And the trainers aren't even watching when Mimsy barrels into Doctor Proctor with all the force she can muster, blazing with Normal energy, or when Doctor Proctor crawls out of the wreckage barely conscious and throws one last seed-grenade at her, or when Mimsy finally, finally collapses, motionless…

And then Eifie destroys the tart with the help of the Easter Bunny and everyone lived happily ever after.

Eifie (x)

*Mimsy* (f) <Keen Eye> @ Lucky Egg
*Health*: *0*%
*Energy*: 33%
*Currently*: Ultimate destructioned :(
*Used*: Focus Energy (clear head) ~ Sucker Punch + Last Resort ~ ultimate destructioned :(
 Eifie: 89 health / -926 energy / -1 Attack, -1 Defense, +1 Special Defense; Facade forgotten / Used: ultimate destruction of fingernails ~ ultimate destruction of fingernails ~ ultimate destruction of tart

Music Dragon (O)

*Doctor Proctor* (m) <Chlorophyll> @ Leaf Stone
*Health*: 4%
*Energy*: 37%
*Currently*: Doing a victory lap (back in ASB central, of course.)
*Used*: Leaf Storm ~ Seed Bomb (~ Teleport)
 Music Dragon: 75 health / 66 energy / -1 Attack, -1 Defense, +3 Speed / Used: Pray @ Easter Bunny ~ Pay Day @ Easter Bunny ~ (teleported)

Field Notes
-There's an exploded Lucky Egg near Mimsy.
-The cream topping has been stirred up, but the cherry is on its side next to the tart.
-Parts of the road have been cracked or damaged by explosions.
-One of the blobs of cream has been splattered all over the road.
-There are a lot of leaves, strawberry juice, and seeds around the tart.
-But all of that doesn't matter because Eifie has destroyed the tart in her rage, or something.



Spoiler: calcs



Mimsy: 35 - 23 (Leaf Storm) - 14 (Seed Bomb) = *0*
51 - 5 (Focus Energy) - 13 (Sucker Punch + Last Resort) = 33
Eifie: 89 = 89
75 - 1 (ultimate destruction of fingernails) - 1 (ultimate destruction of fingernails) - 999 (ultimate destruction of tart) = -926
Doctor Proctor: 27 - 23 (Sucker Punch + Last Resort) = 4
45 - 6 (Leaf Storm) - 2 (Seed Bomb) = 37
MD: 75 = 75
69 - 1 (pray) - 2 (Pay Day) = 66


Action Notes
-IT'S STILL APRIL FOOLS DAY IN MY TIMEZONE DAMMIT
-Focus Energy lowered Mimsy's confusionfail rate by 5% since Leaf Storm was a critical hit.
-Leaf Storm was a critical hit.
-Sucker Punch + Last Resort created a +1 priority Normal move with 20% base damage and 14% base energy that only works when the user is under 33% health and the target is going to use a damaging move.
-Mimsy didn't confusionfail at all! But Sucker Punch + Last Resort needed 30 or under to proc a crit and I rolled 44. Whoops.

And the grand prize of the PACIFIC NORTHWEST RABBIT PUN FACTORY™ (along with the associated MASTER PLANS™) goes to Music Dragon! He gets $9, Eifie gets $4, I get $6, Doctor Proctor gets 2 exp and happiness and can now evolve, and Mimsy gets 2 exp and 1 happiness. Good game, guys, it was really fun to ref! (To claim your extra $1 link to the post where MD used Pay Day on everyone, I guess…?)


----------



## Eifie (Apr 2, 2015)

so this is an April Fool's Day joke, right, Mimsy? right?! you're gonna be a wondrous Furret now, _right_?!

My god, totally regretting spending the first round on joke moves instead of actual things. We should do this again sometime, MD!

Hold on... I don't get an extra dollar?!

Let's not do this again sometime, MD, bye...

edit: the sequel


----------



## Music Dragon (Apr 2, 2015)

Ohh! Oh my, we actually did it! I mean - ahem - of course we did! An eggs with a PhD never loses. Also, we kinda cheated with Swagger, so there's that. Anyway!

Thanks for a great battle, Eifie! If you want more sexy dance moves and fake money, you know where to find me. And thank you for reffing, Keldeo! You did a great job.

... Wh-what's happening? The tart - it's... _erupting_?? I'm outta here!


----------

